# Need a Good Sauce For Whole Grilled Mingos



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

OK. I know we got some chefs around here. 

I want to try and grill some whole mingos and I need a good sauce to put over them when they're done.:hungry

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Darren...this is what we use and love it !!

do vinegar TO TASTE as I think the recipe calls for too much



I just kind of wing it based on this premise and will do some more for the scamp.



Thanks again for a helluva good time yesterday :toast



http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_27402,00.html


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

this one is my own. be careful, it's so good it's addictive...

in a large non-stick skillet, melt a 1/2 stick of butter at med-low heat.

add about 1TBSP minced garlic (preferrably fresh), 3-4 TBSP of extra virgin olive oil, about 1/2 a minced shallot, some finely diced green onion, about 1/2 tsp diced fresh parsley (if dried, then use about 3/4 tsp). you can also add some finely diced bell pepper and celery if you want a chunkier sauce. 

while adding the above, you will want to stir very frequently and continue stirring for about 5-min after everything is together. next,turn the heat down to the lowest setting, then put a lid on it and let it cook for about 15-min. check it a couple times and stir a little, but the idea is to keep the lid on and the heat low. 

once you do that, bring the heat back up to med, stir in a dash or two of soy sauce, a TBSP of orange juice, and about 1tsp of flour (do a pinch at a time while stirring). simmer that about 5-min and then remove pan from heat and cover until use. try to use it in the next half-hour or so if at all possible.

this will make a nice garlic butter sauce that it excellent when spooned over any fish or shrimp dish. you can add crabmeat or lobster meat in that last step to dress it up a notch as well if you have someone to impress. 

let me know how you like it!


----------

